
YouTube Stars as Spokesmodels May not Be Such a Great Idea After All - makimaki
http://adage.com/digitalnext/post.php?article_id=132817
======
pg
"The premise of the series is that the two get lost together in various
locales such as Austin and Anchorage, and have to solve various mysteries of
their surroundings using AT&T phones"

Maybe the problem was not the people.

